
Inventing a new kind of matter - upen
http://exactlyscience.com/archives/11696.html
======
DrScump
Blogspam of

[http://www.brandeis.edu/now/2017/march/mrsec-dogic-
fraden.ht...](http://www.brandeis.edu/now/2017/march/mrsec-dogic-fraden.html)

with actual author credit stripped out.

